# Auguri Andrea



## Spot (16 Maggio 2016)

Auguri, splendido e sensibilissimo uomo.
Colgo l'occasione, per chi fosse interessato, di segnalarvi l'uscita della raccolta completa delle sue opere con la Repubblica e l'Espresso a partire dal 21.


----------



## Ross (16 Maggio 2016)

Grande ragazza...non mi ero accorto della raccolta in uscita. :up:


----------



## Tulipmoon (16 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Auguri, splendido e sensibilissimo uomo.
> Colgo l'occasione, per chi fosse interessato, di segnalarvi l'uscita della raccolta completa delle sue opere con la Repubblica e l'Espresso a partire dal 21.



non ho ancora avuto modo di leggerlo...consigli su quali prendere? non dirmi tutti, sono pezzente:mexican:


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> non ho ancora avuto modo di leggerlo...consigli su quali prendere? non dirmi tutti, sono pezzente:mexican:


Tutti!

:carneval:

Le straordinarie avventure di Penthotal sono ottime per iniziare. Il suo primo lavoro serio, molto autobiografico, tra una rivolta studentesca e l'altra.
Poi i vari Zanardi. Li trovi in diversi volumi e in diverse maniere, dato che sono principalmente raccolte di storie che pubblicava su Frigidaire.
E poi Gli ultimi giorni di Pompeo, abbastanza successivo mi sa. Altro alter ego ovviamente (lo sono tutti), ma molto molto più scuro.

Non sono nemmeno io preparatissima su tutto, penso che approfitterò della collana per farmi una cultura


----------



## Tulipmoon (16 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tutti!
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> ...



Grazie!


----------



## Spot (27 Giugno 2016)

*Se percaso..*

..interessa a qualcuno curiosare, cazzeggiando sta mattina ho trovato un coso dove potete leggervi (o meglio guardarvi, che paz è già un bordello da seguire sul cartaceo) Pompeo e altra roba aggratis.

https://www.scribd.com/doc/64012638/Andrea-Pazienza-Pompeo


----------

